

An Idea for HTML - ahknight
http://tumblr.hopelessgeek.com/post/59108217104/an-idea-for-html

======
ethanbond
Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't you just talking about client-side
rendering à la Dust.js? Send raw JSON objects to the browser alongside
instructions on how to render them?

LinkedIn uses it to render half serverside half clientside.

~~~
ahknight
No. You still have a Javascript and HTML/DOM engine in the browser. I'm
suggesting the browser could be a kind of runtime environment a la JVM, not a
combination of a compiler/interpreter and a platform.

~~~
lhorie
So, basically applets / flash?

~~~
ahknight
Close, but not entirely. Those still have some kind of library or runtime you
have to be aware of, and require you to use a specific language. This is more
like Parrot or the JVM, but designed with a browser in mind instead of an OS.

